# Pretty Jealous of a Friend



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

While I was flying home from NC yesterday morning, my friend Mark raced in the Tour of the Battenkill where he bumped into two former pros and got a nice photo with them.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

speaks volumes about batenkill when that's the race a former pro decides to do when it's just for fun


----------

